# New Moebius kit



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

I saw this on facebook new Moebius kit The Fly sculpted by Yagher:smile2:


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

That's been known about for ages.


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

SUNGOD said:


> That's been known about for ages.


I dont believe so as Moebius announced it few months back!So spare me the Caustic Comments Ninny!>


----------



## ThingMaker (Feb 22, 2014)

Does anyone know what scale this is?


----------



## RB (Jul 29, 1998)

It's good to see! Frank said they were already pretty far along with it, awesome that they have the prototype. Maybe an enterprising garage kitter could come up with a complimenting figure of Helene screaming...


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

RB said:


> It's good to see! Frank said they were already pretty far along with it, awesome that they have the prototype. Maybe an enterprising garage kitter could come up with a complimenting figure of Helene screaming...


I got this from Tom Parker about it---->
Bear in mind that casting (which I believe is displayed on CultTVMan's table at WF) is 1/6 scale. Sculpt by Jeff Yagher, it will be released as a 1/6 scale resin kit as well as scanned and reduced down to 1/8 scale for styrene. From what Frank was telling me, I believe the head and arm sculpts will also be used to create a 12 inch collectible action figure.
Tom


----------



## RB (Jul 29, 1998)

ThingMaker said:


> Does anyone know what scale this is?


Standard 1/8 I would imagine.


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

RB said:


> Standard 1/8 I would imagine.


1/6 in resin and then 1/8 for styrene.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Moebius took over the planned Monarch project. So yeah, this goes back a good 5-6 years now. There are several threads about it on the Moebius forum here from a few months ago. The pic is new, though, and most welcome


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Thanks for the info Danny....I'll be snapping it up in Both versions!
Denis


----------



## RB (Jul 29, 1998)

wolfman66 said:


> I got this from Tom Parker about it---->
> Bear in mind that casting (which I believe is displayed on CultTVMan's table at WF) is 1/6 scale. Sculpt by Jeff Yagher, it will be released as a 1/6 scale resin kit as well as scanned and reduced down to 1/8 scale for styrene. From what Frank was telling me, I believe the head and arm sculpts will also be used to create a 12 inch collectible action figure.
> Tom


Thanks for all the info and I stand corrected!


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

wolfman66 said:


> I dont believe so as Moebius announced it few months back!So spare me the Caustic Comments Ninny!>





Yes that's why I said it's been known about for ages. As djnick says it was announced when Monarch folded a while back.


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

SUNGOD said:


> Yes that's why I said it's been known about for ages. As djnick says it was announced when Monarch folded a while back.


So no pics have surfaced until now!But IMOP really don't care about when ,where or who or what is going to make it.I'm just happy to see it being done finally>! That why posted the pic in the first place for those who do not have access to certain sites or forums so they can see it>.


----------



## Bwain no more (May 18, 2005)

djnick66 said:


> Moebius took over the planned Monarch project. So yeah, this goes back a good 5-6 years now. There are several threads about it on the Moebius forum here from a few months ago. The pic is new, though, and most welcome


Actually Monarch NEVER moved past ANNOUNCING the damn thing (I believe the Gary Makatura boxart ALREADY existed BEFORE Scott mentioned his plan, which is why it even got THAT far along). Frank had been working with Fox on the Proteus and acquired a license at that time for the original Fly films as well as the remake and its sequel. Based on what I have heard, Scott NEVER even approached Fox about a license (maybe it was on his "to do" list right after "operate in the black". > ) Scott DID try to interest Moebius in taking over the Moonsuit project, but I do not believe that went very far either. 
Tom


----------



## Bwain no more (May 18, 2005)

BTW, to the right of the Fly sculpt in the photo you can see part of an old PL Michael Myers build-up. Frank has purchased the tooling from Round 2 and will be reissuing the kit later this summer. :smile2:
Tom


----------



## RB (Jul 29, 1998)

Wow, that's kind of a shocker. I think Frank was once asked if there were any Polar Lights molds he'd want, believe he said only a few. Guess this is one. I suppose it might too horror oriented for Round 2 and a perfect fit for Moebius. This was a Jim Groman sculpt, right?


----------



## Bwain no more (May 18, 2005)

I actually don't know who sculpted MM, but it was produced around the time that Jim sculpted the '54 Godzilla and the unproduced Tristar Godzilla so that would make sense. Chris (White) would know; I think he designed the kit in addition to painting the boxart. 
Tom


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

Bwain no more said:


> Actually Monarch NEVER moved past ANNOUNCING the damn thing (I believe the Gary Makatura boxart ALREADY existed BEFORE Scott mentioned his plan, which is why it even got THAT far along). Frank had been working with Fox on the Proteus and acquired a license at that time for the original Fly films as well as the remake and its sequel. Based on what I have heard, Scott NEVER even approached Fox about a license (maybe it was on his "to do" list right after "operate in the black". > ) Scott DID try to interest Moebius in taking over the Moonsuit project, but I do not believe that went very far either.
> Tom


Tom thanks for chiming in and giving us a run down on the history of this future Moebius kit.I do want one and what ever you come up with addon wise to go with it like maybe the Transporter that turned him into the fly (hint hint).:wink2:


----------



## ChrisW (Jan 1, 1970)

Bwain no more said:


> I actually don't know who sculpted MM, but it was produced around the time that Jim sculpted the '54 Godzilla and the unproduced Tristar Godzilla so that would make sense. Chris (White) would know; I think he designed the kit in addition to painting the boxart.
> Tom


 
If I remember correctly the kit was sculpted by some shop in Hong Kong that did work for toy companies. Jim didn't do the sculpt.
I started working on the Halloween kit with Dave Metzner, but when Dave left Playing Mantis I finished up the project with Jerry Gustafson.
I was never happy with the splayed legs on Michael Myers - Rather than the single piece for the fronts and backs of the legs I would have preferred separate legs molded with more of a forward motion to them.


----------



## apls (Dec 5, 2005)

wolfman66 said:


> 1/6 in resin and then 1/8 for styrene.


I am a big fan of the Polar Lights / Moebius 1/8th scale, which is more in the line of 1/7th. For many years I worked on resin garage kits at 1/6th scale. Many of these kits were banished to the Island of Misfit model kits. They are now being built. I just finished the '66 Batman in that scale currently working on Robin. Moebius scale is perfect, you get a detailed kit with a nice base and nameplate, I will get the 1/8th Fly.


----------



## Frankie Boy (Feb 28, 2002)

I remember seeing a proto-type(?) a Fly model that had the fly-guy swinging a sledgehammer (or axe?), presumably to smash up some lab equipment. Is that out or was it just an idea of what could be, or what is the scoop on that one?

Thanks.


----------



## RB (Jul 29, 1998)

Frankie Boy said:


> I remember seeing a proto-type(?) a Fly model that had the fly-guy swinging a sledgehammer (or axe?), presumably to smash up some lab equipment. Is that out or was it just an idea of what could be, or what is the scoop on that one?
> 
> Thanks.


Maybe it was a resin tribute kit based on the unproduced Dave Cockrum design for Aurora?

http://2.bp.blogspot.com/_JWRaqDnEIzk/S8ToBqBdI8I/AAAAAAAAAPc/kORo0MKf-8U/s1600/aurora1.jpg


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

Frankie Boy said:


> I remember seeing a proto-type(?) a Fly model that had the fly-guy swinging a sledgehammer (or axe?), presumably to smash up some lab equipment. Is that out or was it just an idea of what could be, or what is the scoop on that one?
> 
> Thanks.


There was a couple kits out based on the Fly the one your talking about Culttvman use to carry that was put out by creature arts and came with certificate.I had one years ago sold it to fellow Clubhouse member.


----------



## Anton Phibes (Jun 21, 2013)

Wonderfest 2005. On display at David Hedison's signing table. i have no idea who the producer was.


----------



## Frankie Boy (Feb 28, 2002)

Anton Phibes said:


> Wonderfest 2005. On display at David Hedison's signing table. i have no idea who the producer was.



_That's_ the one I was thinking of!


----------



## Buc (Jan 20, 1999)

I know SM Clark did one, but not sure if that was his or not. 
Cult will know!


----------



## Bwain no more (May 18, 2005)

Buc; pretty sure that is Clark's kit he did for Steve and Hedison's appearance that year was sponsored by Steve. 
Tom


----------



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

Just a quick note to set it all straight. Scott had announced a kit way back with Gary Makatura. It never even got into initial stages as far as ever soliciting orders. No sculpt, no tooling, no licensing. When we started dealing with Fox, they asked if we were interested. Knowing at that point if they were offering, Scott had never spoken with them. We took them up on it. 

I have of course spoken with Scott about it, but there is no connection between this project and his. He has offered some of the work he had done, but Jeff was pretty adamant about doing something from scratch. So to slow down the rumor mill, this is not something from Monarch. 

1/6 limited run of resin kits will be seen first, then you should see the 1/8 plastic kit, with the possibility of 1/6 vinyl. The vinyl kit would be figure only, with an optional resin copy of the base.


----------



## Jimmy B (Apr 19, 2000)

^^^ All good stuff right there^^
The 1/8 Sty-Fly will be my primary target but I may actually hit the pocket bottom and pony up for that resin gem as well.


Thank you Frank


----------



## Frankie Boy (Feb 28, 2002)

Just so I'm clear, is this the final sculpt we should be expecting to see?



>


----------



## TAY666 (Jan 8, 2000)

Not sure if they are going to do any tweaks or not.
If I remember correctly, they just got the sculpt like 2 days before the show.
Long enough for Dave to put it together and get some primer on it.


----------



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

Might have small changes, who knows, just got it 2 days before the show.


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

Any kind of update?:grin2:
Thanks,
-Jim G.G.


----------



## Anton Phibes (Jun 21, 2013)

Sure. First comes a $150 resin kit. Displayed at SDCC. Slated for 2017. Then there will be a plastic one. probably in late 2017 early 2018 would be my guess.:nerd:


----------



## phrankenstign (Nov 29, 1999)

*Nice!!!*

I really like the EYES!!!


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

So , do we know the status on this &#55357;&#56846; Did the plastic kit ever come out? If so, can someone please link me to it?
Thanks,
-Jim G.G.


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

JGG1701 said:


> So , do we know the status on this �� Did the plastic kit ever come out? If so, can someone please link me to it?
> Thanks,
> -Jim G.G.


If it did, I never heard or read anything about it. And now that Moebius is being sold to Pegasus Hobbies most of us modelers are in "wait and see" mode until we get some form of official announcement about the future of whatever Moebius had in the works.


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

Zombie_61 said:


> If it did, I never heard or read anything about it. And now that Moebius is being sold to Pegasus Hobbies most of us modelers are in "wait and see" mode until we get some form of official announcement about the future of whatever Moebius had in the works.


Thank you for the information.
-Jim G.G.


----------

